
Why Doesn’t Flu Tank Economy Like Covid-19? - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-doesnt-flu-tank-economy-like-covid-19-11586511000
======
3xblah

       curl https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/why-doesnt-flu-tank-economy-like-covid-19-11586511000 | sed -n '/<p>/p' > 1.html
    
       firefox ./1.html

------
pwg
No paywall: [https://archive.is/js5bL](https://archive.is/js5bL)

~~~
nonsapreiche
403 Forbidden cloudflare

